# Front brakes grinding- 99 Maxima



## super_man_ry (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey All-
Within this last week my front brakes have started grinding heavily. I had the rotors and brakes replaced about a year ago and they still seem to be in pretty good shape. Not sure if this is just brake dust collecting or something else. Veh is not pulling to one side or the other and they only grind when I come to a slow stop. No problems when stopping quickly. Every once in a while I hear a whistling or squealing sound coming from right side when driving 35-40 mph. Any ideas or suggestions for this? Is it just brake dust collecting or maybe a film on the rotors? If so, how would I go about cleaning this appropriately?

Thanks- [email protected]


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

are you sure there's material left on the pads? depending on how you drive and the type of pads you put on it, they could be worn out by now. also check the rears. the rear pads on these cars go VERY quickly. often they wear out faster than the fronts. don't know why, but they do (heavy rear bias is the correct answer, but there's no real reason for it).


so check the pad levels on the front and rear. if all the pads are in good shape, then check the wheel bearings... make sure the rotors are all smooth as well. any noise you hear from the brakes will be causing the rotors to get a rought nasty surface on them. easily visible..

also check to make sure you don't have a rock stuck in a caliper or pad or something. I see that sometimes as well.


----------



## super_man_ry (Nov 3, 2004)

*THANKS!!!!*

Matt93SE- Thanks for your quick response. I will check all those things and if I can't determine the problem will get it into a professional who can look at it for me. Thanks again. Have a great day.



Matt93SE said:


> are you sure there's material left on the pads? depending on how you drive and the type of pads you put on it, they could be worn out by now. also check the rears. the rear pads on these cars go VERY quickly. often they wear out faster than the fronts. don't know why, but they do (heavy rear bias is the correct answer, but there's no real reason for it).
> 
> 
> so check the pad levels on the front and rear. if all the pads are in good shape, then check the wheel bearings... make sure the rotors are all smooth as well. any noise you hear from the brakes will be causing the rotors to get a rought nasty surface on them. easily visible..
> ...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

good luck.

you near Houston? I know brakes pretty well and I'm a lot cheaper than a mechanic.


----------



## super_man_ry (Nov 3, 2004)

*Wish I was in Texas!!!*

I wish I was near Houston or had connections here in Denver, that would be much easier and cheaper than a mechanic. Thanks for the offer nonetheless.



Matt93SE said:


> good luck.
> 
> you near Houston? I know brakes pretty well and I'm a lot cheaper than a mechanic.


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

i got the same problems.. ill have to look into this. good info matt. thanks.


----------



## jetsam (Feb 7, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> the rear pads on these cars go VERY quickly. often they wear out faster than the fronts.


That's interesting. I've replaced the front rotors twice, but the rears haven't been replaced since I got the car in '99. Why wouldn't pad wear correlate with disc wear?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Pad wear and rotor wear are dependent on the pads themselves. some pads are made of softer compounds and will wear out quicker, leaving the rotors in good condition. other pads are more abrasive and wear out the rotors when the pads go... it's all in the compound of the pads and how aggressive you want to get.


----------



## standard (Nov 10, 2004)

I've heard that ceramic pads will warp your rotors because they create a lot more friction, and more heat. Is that true?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

friction is what brakes are made for. friction between the pads and rotors turn kinetic energy (the energy of your car moving) into heat. that's their job.

ceramic pads are generally LOWER in friction than an organic or metallic. they last a lot longer and dust less, but have a lower coefficient of friction than others. this *can* cause some weird side effects, but usually its not a problem.


----------



## dblock905 (Nov 24, 2004)

*I had the exact same problem*

Mine is a 95 maxima... I had the brakes inspected many times, and everytime they said their perfect. Finally, my tire guy, who knows a lot about mechanical work too.. Said my back tires were cupped due to uneven tread wear, and that is what is causing the noise. Sure enough... got 4 new tires, and no noise. Hope this helps.


----------

